# Removing Bedroom Skylight



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

That figure could be right. Maybe only $450, to remove the lite, resheath, and patch in, 3-5 hours. Maybe.
Inside, reframe the bottom of the hole, put in a center joist, and sheet it. About $250. Tape and paint, a tad more.

I'm looking at it from here, not there though.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

If you wanted to light that room up any, get tube lites. Much better for this application. Keep in mind, bedroom skylights can be distracting at night.


----------



## scsiguru (Jul 17, 2009)

tinner666 said:


> That figure could be right. Maybe only $450, to remove the lite, resheath, and patch in, 3-5 hours. Maybe.
> Inside, reframe the bottom of the hole, put in a center joist, and sheet it. About $250. Tape and paint, a tad more.
> 
> I'm looking at it from here, not there though.


Thanks for your opinion. Should I also have the roofer price in a cost for removing the boxed in area from the skylight down to the ceiling? That can be reached easily from the attic. If this is removed then I'd be able to put in some insulation where the opening used to be.


----------



## scsiguru (Jul 17, 2009)

tinner666 said:


> If you wanted to light that room up any, get tube lites. Much better for this application. Keep in mind, bedroom skylights can be distracting at night.


You're right! I hate them especially when it rains and I have ti listen to the constant tapping on the skylight.


----------



## jmiller (Nov 19, 2010)

scsiguru said:


> Thanks for your opinion. Should I also have the roofer price in a cost for removing the boxed in area from the skylight down to the ceiling? That can be reached easily from the attic. If this is removed then I'd be able to put in some insulation where the opening used to be.


Yes you'll want to remove that drywall so the part that is currently boxed in will be insulated and ventilated along with the rest of the attic.

I'm not sure the roofer needs to do it, and I know I couldn't match that texture. If they could do all that well, and for only $600, I'm guessing they'd be terribly slow.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Any roofer should have abasic understanding of simple carpentry and opening that well to the attic, and even framing for the sheetrock shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

tinner666 said:


> Any roofer *should* have abasic understanding of simple carpentry and opening that well to the attic, and even framing for the sheetrock shouldn't be a problem.


Should, but not too much anymore. Just like most Framers can only frame, they're not really Carpenters like they used to be. Let alone, in some areas, Roofers are not licensed to do Carpentry work.


----------



## jmiller (Nov 19, 2010)

I like to think I have pretty good skills wrt drywall and plaster repairs, and could of course throw a couple nailers in that hole, but always refer the painter for textured ceilings.


----------



## Slyguysmoke (Feb 28, 2011)

I am having two skylights in my bedroom and one in the bathroom removed with a new roof put on this year. The remodeling company said it is simple to do. You don't need to completely remove the drywall in the well area. Just make sure holes are punched in them and it's insulated. Mine all leak and I currently have a leak where the wall meets the ceiling below one of them. I hate skylights. Nothing but trouble. Remove it!


----------



## scsiguru (Jul 17, 2009)

Slyguysmoke said:


> I am having two skylights in my bedroom and one in the bathroom removed with a new roof put on this year. The remodeling company said it is simple to do. You don't need to completely remove the drywall in the well area. Just make sure holes are punched in them and it's insulated. Mine all leak and I currently have a leak where the wall meets the ceiling below one of them. I hate skylights. Nothing but trouble. Remove it!


That sounds great!! Glad someone agrees with me. How are they going to fix the ceiling? Is it stomped or flat? Mine has a stomp so I know a guy who's a great drywaller and I'm sure he can fix it easily and then paint the whole ceiling. I spoke with a roofing contractor and he said it was an easy job to remove the skylight and re-roof. Post some pics when it's done.


----------



## Slyguysmoke (Feb 28, 2011)

"crows feet" textured ceiling. They will match the pattern as much as possible and prime and paint the ceiling. Unless you stare at the ceiling and look very carefully, a good company should get it so it is not noticeable. No matter what, no more wall and ceiling stains, repeated "fixes" of the leaks (6 in last few years), and obnoxious rain noise and sun in my face will be awesome!


----------



## Slyguysmoke (Feb 28, 2011)

Before pics. The water stains are visible...


----------



## scsiguru (Jul 17, 2009)

Slyguysmoke said:


> "crows feet" textured ceiling. They will match the pattern as much as possible and prime and paint the ceiling. Unless you stare at the ceiling and look very carefully, a good company should get it so it is not noticeable. No matter what, no more wall and ceiling stains, repeated "fixes" of the leaks (6 in last few years), and obnoxious rain noise and sun in my face will be awesome!


I know exactly what you mean about the rain noise. I watch the weather forecast before I go to bed and if they call for any type of heavier rain I put my earplugs on...invariably when it rains at night and it hit's the skylight I wake up. Also, they are not very well insulated and you can feel cold air coming down from the skylight well. I'm definitely going to tear mine out by next winter.


----------



## scsiguru (Jul 17, 2009)

Slyguysmoke said:


> Before pics. The water stains are visible...


Wow!! Those things really leaked!! You definitely need to get rid of those.


----------



## Slyguysmoke (Feb 28, 2011)

I meet with the remodeling company next week to finalize everything. Once complete I will post pics and let you know how it went and how easy or not it was.


----------



## kboyz (Feb 25, 2011)

Skylights are JUNK! I put a new roof on my house this fall and took one out in my master bath. It leaked water and air. Nothing worse than getting out of a hot shower in January and getting an ice cold drop of condensation induced water on the shoulder or back. One word of caution as far as cost to remove and reroof. You don't know what's under the shingles until you take them off. My skylight was roughly 15"x 24". It took over a sheet of plywood to replace everything that was rotted or water damaged due to a crappy flashing job by the builder.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

kboyz said:


> Skylights are JUNK! I put a new roof on my house this fall and took one out in my master bath. It leaked water and air. Nothing worse than getting out of a hot shower in January and getting an ice cold drop of condensation induced water on the shoulder or back. One word of caution as far as cost to remove and reroof. You don't know what's under the shingles until you take them off. My skylight was roughly 15"x 24". It took over a sheet of plywood to replace everything that was rotted or water damaged due to a crappy flashing job by the builder.



this is my dilema. If i ever get to build my dream home. i would want a huge glassed in area over the shower so i can see stars at night. and a nice setting with maybe fake trees or reall trees. i am thinking fake due to roots of course, but i love the smell of forest. maybe small plants would work nicely? But i have always known that skylights in anyform always leak that i have seen.


----------

